# My little grey



## wolfmasterrau (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all I had to race my grey who is called "storm" to the vets as she had a large lump hanging from her rear end, this lump (which was covered in blood) turned out to be an egg that was stuck which was not there the evening before.
Imagine my shock as at her age she should not be laying eggs.

just wondering if anyone else has a budgie that is over 11yrs old.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my!! Is she okay??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The fact that Storm has lived to be 11 years old is wonderful!

How is Storm doing?

Is she your only budgie at this time?

What she experienced is called "egg binding". 
Even females that are not housed with males sometimes will produce and lay an egg although we always try to prevent that from happening.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's great that you have had her for 11 years but how scary it is that she is now producing eggs and getting into problems because of it. What did the vet say, is she OK now? Was anything prolapsed?hmy:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry you’re experiencing this with Storm! Is she home recovering now? 

I agree with posters above. It’s wonderful to see that she has made it to an older age. Budgies don’t experience a menopause, so if the conditions are right, they can lay eggs regardless of age.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had a budgie that was 13 years old. I really missed that bird when he passed. Good it was only a minor thing with your bird and the egg. Your bird is 11 now. He will probably live a lot longer, as you appear to provide him with good care.


----------



## wolfmasterrau (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your posts as they have been very helpful.

Storm is a female and yes she's OK and doing well. She is slowly getting back to her old cranky self now lol.

I also have a younger male. Younger by about 5 years in comparison to Storm.

After the Vet removed the egg he gave her a check over and said she was fine and just needed to recover.

Thanks for the additional info regarding the menopause RavensGryf as I didn't know they don't have one. I assumed they did. Oh dear lol.

I've had this old girl since she was 4 weeks old and she's still hanging in there. She carries on like a young bird most of the time. She amazes me as I've owned 6 other budgies, all at the same time and she has outlived all of them except for this last male but we've only had him for about 5 years.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad to hear Storm is recovering well! :yes:*


----------

